# Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot



## Pointer freak (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich mir mit einem Kumpel zusammen diesen Winter einen kleinen Traum erfüllt habe und ein Angelboot komplett ausgebaut haben, stellt sich jetzt die Frage wie kann man das Boot möglichst effektiv gegen Diebstahl sichern?
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Grüße Pointer freak

PS: Das Boot lassen wir schon versichern.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Eventuell über einen GPS Tracker nachdenken.
Das Modell hier z.B. gibt aber nur Signal wenn das Boot gestartet wird, weil über den Bordstrom versorgt.
http://www.compass24.de/navigation/gps-geraete/gps-empfaenger/28828/gps-tracker?ffRefKey=35_qdR1J-
Ein Tracker mit Bewegungssensor wäre wohl besser fürn Trailerlieger?
Überhaupt ist aber die beständige Stromversorgung für son Teil das größte Problem, sowie Platz um das unverdächtig irgendwo zu verstecken!
Beides habe ich nicht auf meinem Boot?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Gegen professionelle Diebe hat man keine Chance.  Der GPS Tracker ist schon teurer, als der Jammer, der ihn außer Gefecht setzt.

Wichtig ist alle Voraussetzungen der Versicherung  penibel zu einzuhalten.


----------



## Gast (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*



Pointer freak schrieb:


> stellt sich jetzt die Frage wie kann man das Boot möglichst effektiv gegen Diebstahl sichern?
> Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


Wo steht das Boot ?
Also zu Hause in der Garage oder in einer abschließbaren Halle oder Freigelände ?
Ist das Gelände gesichert ?
Wie gesichert ?
Wichtig wäre ja schon mal das Alarm ausgelöst wird schon bevor der Dieb sich am Boot oder Trailer zu schaffen macht.


----------



## rippi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Wenig Schickschnack am Boot haben und lange Zeit nicht waschen. Verdreckter langweiliger Kram wird von Dieben kaum geklaut.


----------



## zeepter1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Schau mal im Jagdbereich, Bewegungsalarm, Kamera, etc.


----------



## Gast (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*



rippi schrieb:


> Verdreckter langweiliger Kram wird von Dieben kaum geklaut.


Die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Bei uns im Hafen oder auch im Nachbarhafen wurden selbst Motoren geklaut die schon über 20 Jahre alt waren.
Genau so wie Tanks die neu keine 100€ kosten wurden entwendet.


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Erst einmal den Motor mit Plasti Dip tarnen.
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/R4oAo

Kann man wieder entfernen/abziehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*



raubangler schrieb:


> Erst einmal den Motor mit Plasti Dip tarnen.
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/R4oAo
> 
> Kann man wieder entfernen/abziehen.



Wenn man nun auf die Haube einen Aufsatz anbringen würde, der wie ein 90er Jahre Klotz aussieht, hätte wohl bessere Chancen zu täuschen. Aber nur die andere Farbe?

Ich würde nicht darauf herein fallen.


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Es gibt Plasti Dip auch in häßlich.
Kostet nicht viel und ist in 10min. aufgebracht.

Und wenn Dein Bootsnachbar den Motor in original hat, welchen Motor würden die wohl abschrauben?
Die können ja auch nur ahnen, ob das Tarnung sein soll oder das Teil einen Lackschaden hatte.

Nebenbei ist Plasti Dip auch eine Schutzschicht.
Unter dem Gummi bleibt alles wie neu.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

:m Den ganzen Kahn rosa lackieren!


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :m Den ganzen Kahn rosa lackieren!



https://plastidip-sale.com/Plasti-Dip-rosa-pink

Unten rechts.
1 Gallone fur 99€
:q


----------



## Pointer freak (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

Hey,
 vielen dank für die Zahlreichen tips 
Wir haben auf dem Boot 3 Elektromotoren für bugmotor Vector und torqueedo Und die können und wollen wir nicht immer alle an den See schleppen... 
Also wenn jemand eine Alarmanlage die zb. Auf Druck reagiert kennt wäre super desweiteren überlege ich spezialschrauben und anziehen zu benutzen (besonderer Kopf) und bin gleichzeitig auf der Suche nach einem oder mehrerer GPS tracker...


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alarmanlage/Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten für Angelboot*

http://gps-tracker-vergleich.de/boote/


----------

